# [emu10k1 + xmms] = son pourri [résolu]

## l.slysz

bon voila le probleme :

j'emerge xmms, et je commence l'ecoute de ma webradio preférée, j'ai nommé Frequence3 (bon ok c'est une question de gout  :Wink:  )

la je me rend compte que le son est franchement moche, du coup j'essaye la lecture de mp3 192k pareil, ça sature et c'est tres desagreable  :Confused: 

un petit passage dans les preferences, que je selectionne OSS ou ALSA, le son reste merdique, une idée ?  :Embarassed: Last edited by l.slysz on Thu Jun 16, 2005 4:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ercete

mmm... emu10k1... ce serait pas une sblive! que tu as par hasard ?

Premier truc à vérifier : lances alsamixer et regarde le niveau du PCM, avant chez moi s'il était au dessus de 80% le son devenait particulièrement désagréable.

Deuxième truc: mais là je me souviens plus comment le modifier :

il faudrait trouver ta fréquence d'échatillonage, une valeur hardware que tu peux modifier et qui est peut être à 48000kHz au lieu de 42000kHz

mais là je suis plus sûr de rien, faudrait retrouver le topic anglais qui en parlait.

Good luck  :Wink: 

----------

## scout

peut être as-tu un micro branché avec un niveau non nul dans alsamixer

----------

## l.slysz

bon pas de micro de branché sur mon pc, par contre alsamixer commande inconnue, j'aurais pas oublié d'installer quelque chose ?  :Confused: 

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

j'ai aussi en driver emu10k1 ( pour une audigy ZS) , alsa et xmms

  mes emerges sont :

 media-libs/alsa-lib

      Latest version available: 1.0.8

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8

      Size of downloaded files: 666 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Library

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

 media-plugins/xmms-alsa

      Latest version available: 1.2.10-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.2.10-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 2,920 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xmms.org

      Description: Xmms Plugin: xmms-alsa

      License:     GPL-2

  media-sound/alsa-driver

      Latest version available: 1.0.8

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8

      Size of downloaded files: 1,881 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

 media-sound/alsa-headers

      Latest version available: 1.0.8

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8

      Size of downloaded files: 1,881 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Header files for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

media-sound/alsa-utils

      Latest version available: 1.0.8

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8

      Size of downloaded files: 219 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)

      License:     GPL-2

donc à priori, si tu n'as pas alsamixer; il te manque "alsa-utils "

A+:jlp

----------

## l.slysz

```
emerge -avt alsa-driver alsa-utils

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.8  219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-util/dialog-1.0.20050206  -unicode 292 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.8  -debug -doc +oss 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 512 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> emerge (1 of 3) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.8 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.9.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.9_rc3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.9a.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.8.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ChangeLog

>>> md5 files   ;-) metadata.xml

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/xbox-1.0.8.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.9a

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/makefile.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.9_rc3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.8

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.9

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/alsa-driver-0.9.8-au-fix.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/1.0.8-msi_audigyls.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.8.tar.bz2

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.11-hardened-r13

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options

 *   ALSA is already compiled into the kernel.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.8 failed.

!!! Function check_extra_config, Line 430, Exitcode 0

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

houlala  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dais

Tu n'as pas besoin de alsa-driver, vu que les drivers sont directement dans le kernel depuis la version 2.6.x

En plus, c'est marqué dans ton message d'erreur ..

emerge juste alsa-utils

----------

## l.slysz

c'est ce que j'ai fini par faire  :Embarassed: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/alsa-guide.xml

m'a epaulé pour finir  :Smile: 

bon je peux pas vraiment mettre de volume pour savoir si c'est mieux, je testerai ça demain:lol:

----------

## NiLuJe

Pareil que raoulchatigre, j'ai une sblive 5.1, et vaut mieux pas dépasser les 80% dans les volumes, sinon, ça distord, et ça fait mal aux oreilles, en passant ^^

----------

## ercete

A savoir : le coup de 80% ça datait pas de ma sblive !

Ca datait de mon chip AC97 intégré à la carte mère,

avec la sblive! j'ai jamais eu à ma plaindre moi...

même le pcm à fond...

----------

## NiLuJe

Ha, ben, avec ça :

```
0000:01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Live! 5.1 Model SB0100

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (500ns min, 5000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: I/O ports at d000 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

  Je souffre de ce 'problème'  :Wink: 

----------

## titix

Fréquence3 ! Le mot est laché.

----------

## l.slysz

0000:01:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

NILuJe copain  :Wink: 

et effectivement la j'ai plus de probleme de distortion  :Cool: 

----------

